# Gestión del DORMIR. Datos Científicos y CONSEJOS PRÁCTICOS sobre la mejor gestión del SUEÑO.



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2016)

Se me ha pedido este hilo.

Voy a incumplir mis propias normas y NO voy a dar referencias científicas primarias sobre el tema porque -lo reconozco- no las he leído.

Lo que he leído son varios libros "secundarios" sobre el tema, libros como...













...y muchos más así.

...no recuerdo dónde he leído cada cosa, así que me limito a dar el CONDENSADO de lo que he ido aprendiendo sobre este tema.

1. No se sabe para qué dormimos.

No se duerme "para descansar el cerebro".

Tampoco se duerme "para descansar el cuerpo".

En realidad no se sabe para qué necesita el cuerpo dormir.

En los animales de experimentación a los cuales se impide dormir hasta la muerte, esta llega por hipertermia, así que según este experimento habría que concluir inverosímilmente que el sueño es...para regular la temperatura corporal.

En crueles experimentos con voluntarios humanos a los que se impide dormir, estos terminan teniendo muy serias alucinaciones (como las que causa el LSD) y experiencias extracorporales muy extrañas. Este tipo de experimentos es imposible mantenerlos mucho tiempo por tras unos días sin dormir el ser humano cae en fase REM de inmediato simplemente si se le permite al sujeto estar sentado. Pasado cierto punto es necesario obligar a una persona a moverse incesantemente para evitar que se duerma, invalidando el experimento (es imposible deslindar qué está causado por la falta de sueño y qué por la actividad forzada incesante)​
2. Las necesidades de sueño son individuales. No hay un tiempo "correcto" de sueño.

Ni los "dormilones" que necesitan dormir 10 horas diarias son "vagos" ni los "hiperactivos" que necesitan 5 son "histéricos".

Hay personas que sólo necesitan dormir 5 horas diarias. Es lo correcto...para ellas. Ídem 10 horas.

La media está en unas 8 horas. Si necesita usted más o menos no hay nada "malo" en ellos. Son sus necesidades, lo mismo que gasta usted una talla de zapato y todas las demás le son inadecuadas.

La FANTASÍA de Edison de que uno puede "acostumbrarse" a dormir más o menos es una fantasía, y muy dañina:







Edison necesitaba dormir muy poco y tenía un extraño patrón de *sueño polifásico* (se las arreglaba con breves siestas improvisadas):







Edison realmente creía que todo el mundo podía adoptar sus costumbres de sueñoe y "aprovechar mejor el tiempo". Es un error. Es imposible hacer tal cosa. No intente forzarse a sí mismo dentro de las costumbres de sueño de otros. Usted tiene sus necesidades de sueño. Respètelas.​
3. Es imposible dormir "de más".

Sólo se duerme lo que se necesita.

Si duerme usted 12 horas seguidas y se levanta hecho polvo no es que haya dormido "demasiado", es que tenía una deuda de sueño espantosa, que ha empezado a pagar.​
4. Es imposible "acumular" tiempo de sueño "de más"

Dormir "de más " (antes de un turno nocturno) es imposible.

Lo único posible (y altamente aconsejable) es tratar de pagar la deuda de sueño que uno arrastre antes de un trabajo nocturno o de un madrugón.​
5. Sólo se puede (y se debe) pagar la deuda de sueño: _*Free running Sleep*_.

Todos arrastramos una cierta deuda de sueño, ya que el mundo hiperactivo del Siglo XXI nos lleva a dormir de menos.

La mejor forma de pagar esta deuda es establecer RESETS periódicos de deuda de sueño mediante el _*Free Running Sleep*_, que consiste en reservar periódicamente un tiempo para dormir todo lo que uno necesite. Mucha gente hace ya esto de forma espontánea los domingos por la mañana, quedándose a dormir hasta mediodía.

Pero -ojo- si necesita usted dormir hasta mediodía todos los domingos es que no duerme lo suficiente durante la semana.​
6. La siesta es un estupendo hábito.

Si quiere quitar la connotación "latino-vaga" a la _*siesta*_ llámela por su nombre técnico: _*Episodio menor de sueño bifásico*_ .







El beneficio para la salud y el funcionamiento mental de la Siesta es totalmente desporporcionado al tiempo que lleva.

El organismo "aprovecha" enormemente una corta siesta de 15-30 minutos.

Mi consejo personal que es AUNQUE NO TENGA SUEÑO tenga la disciplina de ponerse ANTIFAZ Y TAPONES (para optimizar el tiempo de siesta, ver el siguiente post sobre siestas automovilísticas) e intente desacansar al menos 15 minutos.

Probablemente se sorprenda al dormirse. Necesitaba dormir...y no lo sabía. Probablemente se despierte despejado y con un curioso bienestar....tenía usted deprovación de sueño y no lo sabía:





7. La falta de sueño es MUY PELIGROSA.

8. Lo ideal sería no necesitar nunca del despertador.

Si necesita despertador, es que encesita un aparato que le "corte" el sueño cuando aún lo necesita.

El despertador es un ACUMULADOR DE DEUDA DE SUEÑO.







Lo idóneo es tener un sueño tan regular, un horario de sueño tan uniforme toda la semana (iguales horas de acostarse y despertarse de lunes a domingo) que uno se despierte espontáneamente unos minutos antes de que suene el despertador.

El despertador debería ser el aparato que apagamos un minuto antes de que suene, habiéndonos despertado de forma espontánea y totalmente descansados.

Leía por primera vez esta "demonización" del despertador a *Fernando Sánchez Dragó* (_El camino de la mano izquierda_). Me chocó en su momento. Mis lecturas científicas posteriores me han hecho ver que tiene razón.

Moraleja: Organice su sueño de forma tan previsora y regular que termine despertándose usted solo -bien descansado- sin necesidad de despertador todos los días a la misma hora. Este es el ideal a perseguir.​
9. Hay horas buenas y horas mala (contracíclicas) para dormir





10. Hay "calidades" de sueño: Hay que tener varios episodios REM para estar nbien descansado.













"Dormir" no batsa.

Hay que dormir en profundidad.

Mi consejo: Use por sistema ANTIFAZ Y TAPONES (si los tolera) para _optimizar_ la calidad de su sueño.

Aunque no se despierte, los ojos siguen recogiendo la luz que les llega a través de los párpados y los oídos siguen escuchando los ruidos ambiente.

Hay experimentos muy interesantes de someter a ruidos a los personas dormidas sin despertarlas: El ruido se "mete" en el sueño, señal de que lo afecta.

El ruido también puede sacarle del REM aunque no le despierte, empeorando la calidad del sueño.

Hay experimentos fascinantes en los cuales un ruido fuerte pero "neutro" y frecuente (aviones despegando, por ejemplo, en quienes viven cerca de aeropuertos) NO despiertan al sujeto, pero ruidos débiles "significativos" (un niño llorando para una madre) SÍ.

Si no toLera el antifaz y los tapones esfuércese en que el dormitorio sea lo más oscuro y silenciosos posible: Cortinas opacas, aislamiento acústico...he dormido en hoteles completamente insonorizados y la calidad de sueño en ellos es soberbia. *DORMIRÁ MEJOR Y POR ELLO VIVIRÁ MEJOR*. Todo esfuerzo en este sentido devuelve el ciento por uno.​
11. Antes que tomar las demoníacas Benzodiazepinas, pruebe con Melatonina, Triptófano, Valeriana...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2016)

*Kit de Gestión de sueño para el Automóvil:*

El conducir somnoliento es muy, muy peligroso.







El sueño no avisa, si uno se siente somnoliento puede dormirse sin aviso, causando un gravísimo accidente.

Aunque uno no se duerma, conducir con sueño puede ser igual de malo o peor que conducir bajo el efecto de alcohol o drogas: Menos atención, Irritabilidad, Fallos absurdos...aunque uno resista al sueño, conducir con sueño puede terminar así:













Uno NO DEBE TOLERAR conducir con sueño, uno debe parar y dormir:







A este efecto, aconsejo llevar siempre en el coche lo siguiente:

*Kit de siesta:*

*Máscara de dormir:*







Con luz ambiente el tiempo de sueño no se aprovecha al máximo.

Una máscara para dormir da la _*"oscuridad artificial"*_ a los ojos que permite al cerebro "desconectar" más y mejor, optimizando el tiempo de siesta.​
*Tapones de dormir:*







Ídem.

El antifaz da "oscuridad artificial". Los tapones dan _*"silencio artificial"*_.

Con antifaz y tapones se OPTIMIZAN los 15, 30 o 40 minutos que uno deidque a la siesta en ruta.​
*Almohada inflable:*







Sustituible con una pieza de ropa enrollable para tapar el incomodísimo hueco que aparece bajo la nuca cuando uno reclina el asiento del coche.​
*Suplementos estimulantes post-siesta:*

Los estimulantes no deben _sustituir_ a la siesta, sino _complementarla_, ayudando a espabilar al conductor tras dormir.

Es infinitamente mejor una breve siesta de 15 minutos seguida de un simple café soluble que intentar aguantar despierto sólo a base de café. La diferencia es dramática.

Mejor aún si "reserva" usted la Cafeína sólo para conducir y no por hábito diario. Al "cafetero" un café más le hace muy poco. Al abstinente cafeínico lo espabila de inmediato.

*Café soluble y Agua*







Café en sobre + Botellín de agua = Café instantaneo con las mínimas complicaciones. Unos cuantos botellines de agua agantan meses en el maletero.

Opción lonchafinista: Bote de Nescafé a granel (y con una cucharilla dentro) y recipiente reutilizable para mezclarlo con agua de grifo, recargable en cualquier W.C. de gasolinera.​
*Pastillas de Cafeína*

Excelente opción de "café seco":







Las hay de Farmacia y de tiendas de suplementos de Culturismo:







Consumir con tiento: Cada pastilla puede equivaler a 2-5 cafés. Si es abstinente cafeínico comience con media pastilla y no consuma más si ya está espabilado. El exceso de Cafeína también puede perjudicar la conducción, amén de arruinar el sueño de esa noche y estropear la conducción del día siguiente.​
*Bebidas Energéticas*

Desaconsejadas por ser "bombas calóricas", pero mejores que conducir con sueño:







Con todo lo malo que es el azúcar (que es malísimo) prefiero la versión con azúcar a la versión "sin calorías", ya que me fío aún menos de los edulcorantes artificiales que de el ya dañino azúcar.

Si va a consumir estos brebajes hágase al menos el favor de comprobar que NO tienen edulcorantes artificiales (Acesulfame K, Sacarina, Sucralosa...al final de los ingredentes) y que su contenido calórico sea el menor posible dentro de lo excesivo que es: He visto latas de 500cc de estas bebidas con rangos calóricos entre 250 y 370 KCal. Es una diferencia importante a tener en cuenta para no engordar como una foca.

En todo caso, si no tuviese a mano otra cosa, me metería entre pecho y espalda un Red Bull sin azúcar antes que tener que conducir con sueño.​
*Trucos anti-sueño al volante:*

** Baje las ventanillas:* Bajar las ventanillas a 100 Km/H espabila a cualquiera. En especial en invierno. SI tiene frío ponga la calefacción al máximo para que le haga una "bufanda térmica", pero respirando el aire despejante del exterior.

* Pare cada 2 horas máximo y HAGA EJERCICIO: Corra sprint, haga estiramientos o su rutina de calentamiento preferida para desentumecer músculos y activar la circulación. 

Shotokan Karate, Kata Heian Shodan - Kanazawa Hirokazu - YouTube

Yo suelo hacer Katas de Karate. Si ven a alguien hacer Katas en un área de servicio es posible que sea yo 

Muy completas para activar todo el organismo.

5-10 minutos de jercicio intenso dejan al conductor fresco y "reseteado" tras el entumecimiento físico y mental de conducir un par de horas.

Haga Katas, o baile Break o haga Yoga o lo que sea, pero MUÉVASE para espabilarse.​
** Cante a voz de grito* canciones que le estimulen. Yo canto desde el "Cara al Sol" o el Himno Anarquista al Himno de la RDA:

DDR Anthem - Auferstanden Aus Ruinen (Lyrics) - YouTube​
A ver quién es el guapo que se duerme cantando a voz de grito _*Wenn wir brüderlich uns einen, Schlagen wir des Volkes Feind!*_. Da lo mismo que sea un himno comunista, uno Nazi o _*Paquito el Chocolatero*_: Lo importante es cantar algo que le "movilice" a uno psicológicamente.

El drama de conducir con sueño es que nuestro cerebro interpreta que no estamos haciendo "Nada" y por eso emerge la deuda de sueño pendiente.

Cantar a voz de grito espanta el sueño porque indica a nuestro cerebro que ya estamos haciendo "algo" que requiere esfuerzo pulmonar y de movilización psicológica.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2016)

Pillo sitio ooooooooooooooo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2016)

Aynrandiano2 autopoleador mítico


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2016)

Aynrandiano2 acaparador de poles


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (16 Jul 2016)

Has probado una vueltecita en moto y una sesión de sexo anal antes de dormir?


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (16 Jul 2016)

En verano cuando nos destapamos las piernas de las sábanas o incluso descolgamos una pierna de la cama, lo que hacemos incoscientemente es intentar rebajar la temperatura de cuerpo, para favorecer la llegada del sueño.

Si amigos, el calor impide dormir. Bajen su temperatura corporal un grado y o dos, y dormirán mucho antes.


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2016)

tag mítico: fui a la luna en moto a sodomizar, cogí el VIH y di una cabezada en el manillar.

Lo siento ayn, sin acritud, es que no me he podido aguantar.


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Jul 2016)

Como habitual "durmiente" en el coche,las mejores almohadas para dormir son las de este tipo


----------



## Cormac (16 Jul 2016)

Yo trabajo a turnos. Sobre todo cuando hago muchas noche seguidas, los últimos días termino durmiendo un montón de horas, hasta 12, cuando de normal con 7 tengo suficiente.
Es el cansancio acumulado.
Lo que me entran dudas, es si dormir sólo 15 minutos es aconsejable o es mejor no dormir nada.
La sensación es de levantarse uno sólo hecho polvon


----------



## Thom son (17 Jul 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> En verano cuando nos destapamos las piernas de las sábanas o incluso descolgamos una pierna de la cama, lo que hacemos incoscientemente es intentar rebajar la temperatura de cuerpo, para favorecer la llegada del sueño.
> 
> Si amigos, el calor impide dormir. Bajen su temperatura corporal un grado y o dos, y dormirán mucho antes.




En los climas templados es conveniente dejar ligeramente abierta la ventana incluso en invierno. Hay luego quien necesita imperiosamente rebajar el calor que siente en la cabeza y las almohadas tradicionales no ayudan. Yo me fabriqué una almohada especial (no he visto nada semejante en la red) que absorve calor durante toda la noche y, desde entonces duermo mucho mejor.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Jul 2016)

Bienaventurados los que disfrutan de silencio en su casa y ningún ruido les molesta ni de noche ni antes de despertarse. 

Lo más hediondo que hay que en tu casa hagan ruido de mañana y te corten las 8 horas reglamentarias de sueño.


----------



## follador de ucranianas (17 Jul 2016)

El sueño reparador se da entre las 22 y las 02 horas. En España por nuestro horario podríamos decir que entre las 22.45 y las 2.45, porque es cuando el cerebro segrega hormonas de crecimiento que tienen un efecto reparador sobre las arterias.

Los niveles de hormonas van variando a lo largo del día. Por ejemplo, por la mañana tenemos más testosterona que por la noche, independientemente de la hora a la que nos levantemos.

Si segregamos hormona de crecimiento pero estamos despiertos no la aprovechamos porque el cuerpo no está en modo reparador. Si segregamos más testosterona pero estamos dormidos tampoco le damos el mejor uso posible.
De hecho se habla de que cuando uno duerme temprano, en esas primeras horas de sueño (de 10 de la noche a 2 de la mañana, aunque en España pueda variar por nuestro huso horario) 60 minutos durmiendo equivalen a 75 en otro horario.
Es decir, que descansas más en menos tiempo.

Por lo tanto, una persona que duerma habitualmente 8 horas y se acueste tarde, es posible que al acostarse temprano empiece a dormir menos horas y duerma sólo 7.

El no tener digestiones pesadas también contribuye a dormir menos horas, el sueño es reparador y la digestión se lleva un tercio de nuestro consumo energético diario.

Pasar de digestiones pesadas a digestiones ligeras y a dormir temprano puede conllevar que el que duerme 8 horas de media empiece a levantarse de forma natural tras 6 horas y media o 6 horas y cuarto.


Otros consejos buenos los dan en el feng-shui. Nada de espejos en el dormitorio. Nada debajo de la cama. Que la ventana esté en un lateral, nunca en la espalda ni de frente de la cama. Ningún aparato electrónico ni metálico en el dormitorio. Orientación norte de la vivienda. Colores suaves, luz tenue antes de acostarse (evitar PC, móvil, tv...).


----------



## Heinrich (17 Jul 2016)

Lo de hacer katas de kárate en las estaciones de servicio e ir cantando himnos alemanes a voz en grito mientras conduce no puede ser verdad, es a propósito para dar munición a los cómics.


----------



## _Random_ (17 Jul 2016)

Los hilos de este hombre son de lo poco bueno que queda por Burbuja. Esté poco o mucho de acuerdo, siempre saco algo útil de ellos.


----------



## BecerraForPresident (17 Jul 2016)

te dejas muchos temas sin tocar, creo que te has adelantado mucho en algo tan complicado y complejo como es el sueño antes de abrir el hilo. 4/10


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jul 2016)

Heinrich dijo:


> Lo de hacer katas de kárate en las estaciones de servicio e ir cantando himnos alemanes a voz en grito mientras conduce no puede ser verdad, es a propósito para dar munición a los cómics.



Jajajajajaja...


...lo terrible es que es verdad


----------



## elmegaduque (18 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jajajajajaja...
> 
> 
> ...lo terrible es que es verdad



Esperemos que Quali, esté donde esté, lea este hilo...


----------



## Æmilius (20 Jul 2016)

Hacer meditación también ayuda a dormir.


----------



## Cold (20 Jul 2016)

Yo tengo el sueño bastante ligero a poco que pase una mosca a 100 metros ya me despierto, los tapones valen de algo pero no mucho además los encuentro incómodos , así que paso de ellos. 

Lo que hice fue tirarme un tiempo con unos cascos antiruidos que tenía por ahí, y taparme los ojos.

La verdad es que siempre dormía del tirón con cero complicaciones.

Excepto que no escuchaba ni el despertador, ni si se estaba cayendo la casa abajo, nada.

Si alguien se pregunta si no me resultaba incomodo para el cuello dormir así, a mi no me resultaba incomodo siempre te apañas una postura para que no molesten.

Lo gracioso eran los dos círculos rojos alrededor de las orejas por las mañanas.


----------



## Kartykeyan (20 Jul 2016)

Me he logueado solamente para darle las gracias a Aynrandiano por este hilo, de contenido extremadamente útil e interesante. De hecho, sin ud, iba a entrar en Burbuja Rita la Cantaora, porque yo no. 

¿Por que no abre ud un blog? usted recogería un dinerito (no mucho) que le corresponde por derecho. Además, sus consejos llegarían a más gente. Compartiría en Twitter los posts de su blog, pero paso de compartir un link al foro.

Sus aportaciones son muy valiosas, y aquí está ud expuesto a podemitas mongolicos, Garzoneros retrasados y basura inútil sin oficio ni beneficio y de similar calaña. 

Su trabajo debería de estar compilado y colgado en alguna parte para que no se pierda. 

En cualquier caso, sepa que se le estima, se le lee y se le agradece su trabajo. 

Atentamente,


----------



## Yakuza (20 Jul 2016)

Yo cuando trabajaba de 20 a 8 me costaba un gran esfuerzo recorrer los 45 km que había entre el trabajo y mi lugar de residencia. 

Conducir con sueño es mucho peor que conducir con una alcoholemía de 0.3

En mi caso necesito que la habitación este completamente oscura para poder dormirme en un tiempo decente.

Desde hace unos días estoy probando con la melatonina (ya que tengo unos vecinos muy ruidosos en verano) y me duermo un poco antes pero me sigue costando muchisimo levantarme con el despertador. Y cuando me levanto estoy de muy mala leche.

Gracias por el post.

P.D: Añadiría como información que es muy importante recibir luz solar durante el día para que el cuerpo mantenga los ritmos circadianos. Muchas personas mayores tienen dificultades para conciliar el sueño ya que apenas salen a la calle a recibir la luz solar.

Y por otro lado también parece importante que para dormir adecuadamente un rato antes de acostarnos deberíamos dejar de recibir la luz azul de las pantallas de ordenador, televisión y moviles ya que parecen dar la señal al cuerpo de que aún es de día.


----------



## Indignado (20 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si no toLera el antifaz y los tapones esfuércese en que el dormitorio sea lo más oscuro y silenciosos posible: Cortinas opacas, *aislamiento acústico*...he dormido en hoteles completamente insonorizados y la calidad de sueño en ellos es soberbia. DORMIRÁ MEJOR Y POR ELLO VIVIRÁ MEJOR. Todo esfuerzo en este sentido devuelve el ciento por uno.



Lo que impide el sueño no es el ruido en si , un ruido repetitivo y constante permite dormir , ¿no me cree? un ejemplo muy fácil , el sonido de la lluvia ayuda a dormir



Spoiler



En mi caso particular soy capaz de coger el sueño escuchando una lavadora :: :XX:



Le invito a que investigue el tema de ruido blanco,rosa o asmr


----------



## Cold (20 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Lo que impide el sueño no es el ruido en si , un ruido repetitivo y constante permite dormir , ¿no me cree? un ejemplo muy fácil , el sonido de la lluvia ayuda a dormir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto con un ventilador que parece un Pegaso troner al ranteli se puede caer frito y a veces es mejor porque enmascara otros ruidos puntuales de fondo.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (20 Jul 2016)

No sé yo eso de los tapones metidos en los oídos 8 horas diarias...


----------



## Indignado (20 Jul 2016)

Cold dijo:


> Es cierto con un ventilador que parece un Pegaso troner al ranteli se puede caer frito y a veces es mejor porque enmascara otros ruidos puntuales de fondo.



Enmascara lo que nos despierta o no permite dormir : los sonidos con cambios en la intensidad .Lo del ventilador (hay más :lavadoras, secadores de pelo, campanas extractoras, aspiradoras...) es algo muy personal y cambia en cada persona ; hay que ir probando.

No se sabe la razón exacta pero funciona , incluso hay pediatras que recomiendan usar este tipo de ruidos para calmar a los bebés


----------



## darkiller (20 Jul 2016)

Muchas gracias por haberte acordado!


Excelente hilo como todos los que has hecho


----------



## Cold (20 Jul 2016)

Indignado dijo:


> Enmascara lo que nos despierta o no permite dormir : los sonidos con cambios en la intensidad .Lo del ventilador (hay más :lavadoras, secadores de pelo, campanas extractoras, aspiradoras...) es algo muy personal y cambia en cada persona ; hay que ir probando.
> 
> No se sabe la razón exacta pero funciona , incluso hay pediatras que recomiendan usar este tipo de ruidos para calmar a los bebés



Fíjate por ejemplo en algo más habitual:

Cuando damos cabezadas en tele, se puede dormir pero a la primera que saltan los anuncios o alguien chilla tienes un sobresalto, para volver a caer cuando el ruido es constante.

Funciona seguro.


----------



## autsaider (21 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 1. No se sabe para qué dormimos



¿A qué te refieres? Desarrolle su idea.


----------



## Sibarita (21 Jul 2016)

Para mí es fundamental dormir bien y levantarme con el cuerpo descansado. Ayuda muchísimo un buen colchón, no hay que escatimar aquí, ropa de cama suave de fibras naturales y colores claros. La almohada también es muy importante, hay que probar muchas hasta encontrar la adecuada. La habitación ha de ventilarse mínimo una hora o dos al día. Cenar temprano y darse un baño de unos 20 minutos ayuda a los que no pueden conciliar el sueño. 

Si no se duerme solo y la persona que comparte nuestra cama nos molesta con movimientos, ronquidos o cualquier otra cosa lo mejor es dormir separados.


----------



## credulo (28 Jul 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres? Desarrolle su idea.



Se sabe que el cuerpo hace "cosas" cuando duerme. El cerebro está muy activo. Para lo que creo que no hay explicación clara es por qué se necesita "desconectar" la consciencia para que se activen esos mecanismos.


----------



## Waterman (28 Jul 2016)

¿Y que haces si quieres irte a dormir a las 10 porque el cuerpo te lo pide y tienes un vecino cabron que cree que esa ahora aun se puede hacer ruido?

El silencio por la noche, y tambien por el dia, deberia ser algo SAGRADO, en tal grado que sea licito partirle las piernas a alguien que no lo respete


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2016)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Y que haces si quieres irte a dormir a las 10 porque el cuerpo te lo pide y tienes un vecino cabron que cree que esa ahora aun se puede hacer ruido?
> 
> El silencio por la noche, y tambien por el dia, deberia ser algo SAGRADO, en tal grado que sea licito partirle las piernas a alguien que no lo respete



Tapones oídos + dormir en habitación más silenciosa casa + RUIDO BLANCO (ventilador o archivo sin fin de música monótona)


----------



## Xixi (22 Sep 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se me ha pedido este hilo.
> 
> 11. Antes que tomar las demoníacas Benzodiazepinas, pruebe con Melatonina, Triptófano, Valeriana...



Ayn, podrías desarrollar esto un poco? Es un tema que me interesa. Yo además de tener un sueño muy ligero, sufro un acúfeno en el oido izquierdo que me vuelve loco, especialmente a la hora de dormir. Y además muchisimo ruido. Vivo en una zona muy densamente poblada: perros, obras, gritos, musica...

No tomo ni he tomado pastillas de ningún tipo pero me temo que no me va quedando opción. Tengo todo en mi contra para dormir. Que tienen de demoniaco las benzos? El caso es que conozco mucha gente que los toma y ver lo dependientes que son de que les den sus pastillitas me ha hecho no acercarme a ellas.

Y por otra parte, que te convence mas del triptofano, la melatonina y la valeriana?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (22 Sep 2016)

Xixi dijo:


> Ayn, podrías desarrollar esto un poco? Es un tema que me interesa. Yo además de tener un sueño muy ligero, sufro un acúfeno en el oido izquierdo que me vuelve loco, especialmente a la hora de dormir. Y además muchisimo ruido. Vivo en una zona muy densamente poblada: perros, obras, gritos, musica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sufro un acúfeno desde hace 6 años. Al principio fue insufrible pero con el tiempo me fui acostumbrando, ahora muchas veces ni me doy cuenta de que está ahí.
Al principio usar tapones para los oídos me ayudó a dormir. El ruido blánco que generan enmascaraba el acúfeno y me olvidaba de él. 
Yo las pastillas ni me las plantearía. Todo lo que he oído de ellas ha sido malo.


----------



## avioneti (22 Sep 2016)

Hilo científico sin referencias científicas sino un resumen de lo que leí. En fin, trollaynd en su linea.

Ahora nos sorprende haciendo katas de karate en áreas recreativas, imagino que con una linterna, spray, chaleco antibalas, bla, bla, bla.

Y como se duerme usted en coche con antifaz, tapones y no ve si alguien le viene a robar, juega usted al límite.

Vaya tontería de hilos, va decayendo cada vez más y mira que era dificil


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

Muchas gracias por otro gran hilo. ¿Abrió ud el de supervivencia/ autoprotección femenina? Tengo conocidas que les interesaría saber.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Oct 2016)

atika dijo:


> Muchas gracias por otro gran hilo. ¿Abrió ud el de supervivencia/ autoprotección femenina? Tengo conocidas que les interesaría saber.



Voy recopilando fuentes...voy a ahacer algo pero lo "venderé" como "autodefensa para gente que NO esté fuerte", para evitar que termine en el ético.

Le adelanto el truco número 1: Si eres un M3 Stuart, no entres en batalla en sitios que corresponden a M4 Sherman...

Ciencia: Factor más hombres matan a mujeres que viceversa: Mujeres son más frágiles. 50% MÁS DE RIESGO LESIONES ACCIDENTES COCHE - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## bladu (2 Oct 2016)

Cold dijo:


> Yo tengo el sueño bastante ligero a poco que pase una mosca a 100 metros ya me despierto, los tapones valen de algo pero no mucho además los encuentro incómodos , así que paso de ellos.
> 
> Lo que hice fue tirarme un tiempo con unos cascos antiruidos que tenía por ahí, y taparme los ojos.
> 
> ...




¿Y la presion craneal de tener unos cascos de obra, sobre tu cabeza 8 horas no te resultaba molesta?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Oct 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo con todos los puntos, aunque el 3º me ha descolocado. Creí que, efectivamente, sí que se podía "dormir de más". Cuento mi experiencia...

1- La melatonina es jodidamente efectiva, sí. Tanto que me cuesta creer que no tenga efectos secundarios, pero es cierto, no los tiene. No promete "cantidad" de sueño, pero sí dormir en profundidad. De hecho, cuando tomo melatonina sueño de forma tan profunda que me aparecen recuerdos del pasado que yo creía enterrados.

2- Sobre el uso del PC. Hay que evitar los hilos que te pongan de mala leche (inmigración, LIVG, corrupción política, etc), así como estilos musicales como el dance o el rock. *El café no es lo único que te estimula y te puede quitar el sueño, ¡ojo!* Lo ideal es ver documentales de animales o cosas así.

3- Yo estuve varias años enganchado a las benzodiazepinas. Llegué a tomar 6 gramos por las noches, porque ya no me hacía efecto, pero logré desengancharme gracias a un psiquiatra. Si queréis me explayo con este tema, pues quizás pueda ayudar a gente...


----------



## España1 (2 Oct 2016)

A ver como se convence a la parienta de dormir separados..


----------



## cannavico (3 Oct 2016)

Thom son dijo:


> Hay luego quien necesita imperiosamente rebajar el calor que siente en la cabeza y las almohadas tradicionales no ayudan. Yo me fabriqué una almohada especial (no he visto nada semejante en la red) que absorve calor durante toda la noche y, desde entonces duermo mucho mejor.



A mi me ocurre eso cuando duermo. El cuerpo perfecto de temperatura, pero de cuello para arriba paso un calor infernal. No habia caído en lo de la almohada... ¿me puedes dar algún consejo, aunque sea por mp?


----------



## Chichimango (3 Oct 2016)

En España por lo general se duerme de pena, entre otras cosas por el lamentable nivel de aislamiento acústico de las viviendas. Yo he vivido en casas en las que oía las conversaciones de mis vecinos como si estuviésemos en la misma habitación, por no hablar de otros ruidos aún más íntimos y hasta escabrosos ::. No te digo nada como te toque vivir debajo de una familia con niños pequeños, eso puede ser el infierno en la tierra.

También he vivido en una casa de campo, relativamente aislada, y la diferencia es brutal. Vivir sin vecinos tiene también sus desventajas, sobre todo si eres una persona miedosa, pero la paz y el descanso no se pagan con dinero.


----------



## bladu (5 Oct 2016)

Hola Ayn. Quiero mandarte un MP, pero tienes la bandeja excedida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2016)

> En España por lo general se duerme de pena, entre otras cosas por el lamentable nivel de aislamiento acústico de las viviendas



Los tapones para los oídos son tus hamijous.

Yo me interesé por los tapones cuando vivía con mis padres. El piso con Yugo y Flechas en el que viven te permite oír hasta al vecino mear.


----------



## Leovigildo (19 Nov 2016)

¿Cómo va eso de la melatonina? Si tan buena y efectiva es y no tiene fectos secundarios, ¿Por qué no se suplementa como quién toma vitamina C tomándola siempre antes de dormir? Pregunto desde la ignorancia.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (20 Nov 2016)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> 1- La melatonina es jodidamente efectiva, sí. Tanto que me cuesta creer que no tenga efectos secundarios, pero es cierto, no los tiene. No promete "cantidad" de sueño, pero sí dormir en profundidad. De hecho, cuando tomo melatonina sueño de forma tan profunda que me aparecen recuerdos del pasado que yo creía enterrados.





Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Cómo va eso de la melatonina? Si tan buena y efectiva es y no tiene fectos secundarios, ¿Por qué no se suplementa como quién toma vitamina C tomándola siempre antes de dormir? Pregunto desde la ignorancia.



Me sumo al interés por la melatonina. Algo leí en su día sobre ella, pero no me gustó nada que por lo visto la segrega naturalmente el cuerpo, y una vez que te acostumbras a metértela en pastillas vas dejando de crear la tuya propia. También dicen que los viejos duermen poco por eso, porque su organismo apenas la produce ya de forma natural.

¿Llega un punto en que ya dependas de las pastillas de melatonina para dormir? No mola.




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> 3- Yo estuve varias años enganchado a las benzodiazepinas. Llegué a tomar 6 gramos por las noches, porque ya no me hacía efecto, pero logré desengancharme gracias a un psiquiatra. Si queréis me explayo con este tema, pues quizás pueda ayudar a gente...



Interesa mucho el tema. Yo voy por temporadas, una noche me tomo medio orfidal y dos meses después necesito uno y medio y dos o tres lexatines para dormirme. En ese punto estoy ahora.


----------



## Santon (20 Nov 2016)

Un año me coincidieron examenes de la universidad con las fiestas de mi pueblo y conseguí estar 5 días completos sin dormir *ni un segundo*.

Ni vi alucinaciones, ni sentí más cansancio de lo normal ni me caía de sueño.

Salvo el quinto día, ya cuando volví a la uni, recuerdo que iba en el coche y tuve que parar varias veces para tomar café porque se me cerraban los ojos solos.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Nov 2016)

Joder! no había visto este hilo!
Fantástico! 
Gracias Ayn

Por cierto, yo suelo ser búho, me cuesta dormir por la noche, y me siento super activo, leo, estudio, escucho música, etc. En cambio me puedo tirar durmiendo hasta las 16.00 o las 17.00, si no tengo nada que hacer, aunque tenga la persiana completamente abierta. No me molesta la luz para dormir.


----------



## Turismundo (20 Nov 2016)

Yo probé muchos tipos de tapones y con los que me quedo, por goleada, son los Sparkplugs de Moldex. Son cómodos y aíslan muy bien. Los peores, los típicos de cera.

Moldex® en español: protección auditiva y respiratoria


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Dic 2016)

Los de cera hay que quitarles el algodón y amoldarlos al conducto auditivo externo.

Si además uno "funde" 2 tapones para hacer 1 que se amolde al pabellón auditivo, uno puede hacer un "súper tapón" que aisla muy bien...pero que es un "mazacote".


----------



## spektro (3 Dic 2016)

*1. No se sabe para qué dormimos.

No se duerme "para descansar el cerebro".

Tampoco se duerme "para descansar el cuerpo".

En realidad no se sabe para qué necesita el cuerpo dormir.*

Estas "afirmaciones" son contradictorias. No se sabe para qué dormimos, pero sí se sabe para qué no sirve dormir. 
El cuerpo sí descansa cuando duerme, entendiendo el descanso de forma diferente al descanso de cuando se realiza una actividad. Durante el sueño el cerebro y otros órganos funcionan a modo de laboratorio químico que produce hormonas de todo tipo, la principal la del crecimiento que no se produce o muy poco durante la vigilia. También hay teorías sobre la asimilación del aprendizaje en la memoria durante el sueño, algo de vital importancia para la supervivencia.


----------



## Faunodemar (3 Dic 2016)

Cuarto milenio Zoom 1x13: La conspiración del sueño en Misterios en mp3(28/11 a las 00:17:17) 45:51 14142357 - iVoox




Spoiler



No dormimos correctamente, dicen los especialistas. Los ciclos del sueño, que han sido respetados a lo largo de la historia, empiezan a quedar relegados al final de la lista de cosas que tenemos que hacer. Y eso, al parecer, conlleva situaciones más críticas de las que podríamos pensar: accidentes, guerras, malas decisiones...


----------



## atracurio (3 Dic 2016)

spektro dijo:


> *1. No se sabe para qué dormimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Además de que las terminaciones sinápticas descansan y se regeneran neurotransmisores.



La fatiga también es un efecto neuronal. El estímulo repetitivo puede producir una depleción de neurotransmisores y una desensibilización.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Disabled (3 Dic 2016)

Hablado con muchos adolescentes, un curioso tipo de insomnio va apareciendo a raíz de la combinación smartphone / Youtube. Te dicen que son incapaces de dormir si no es teniendo algún tipo de vídeo de fondo, la oscuridad y el silencio les activa tanto la cabeza que son incapaces de pegar ojo. 

Hablado con muchos adultos, reniegan ya de dormir en la cama, al final el sofa del comedor y la televisión de fondo les basta para mitigar los diferentes momentos en los que se despiertan durante la noche.

Cuando escucho todas estas historias y la facilidad con la que la peña decide tomar pastillas para dormir pienso que la ansiedad está bien instalada en nuestra sociedad.


----------



## atracurio (3 Dic 2016)

ACORAZADO_YAMATO dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de estímulos repetitivos? Estoy muy interesado en saberlo. Gracias.





Todos. Los neurotransmisores se almacenan en vesículas en las terminaciones nerviosas. Aunque se reciclan muchos neurotransmisores y su síntesis es relativamente rápida, éstos no son infinitos. La despolarización contínua puede dar lugar a fatiga.



Aunque es más marcado en neuronas con neurotransmisores más complejos.



Un ejemplo muy visual es la estimulación tetánica de las motoneuronas. Por ejemplo, cuando levantas mucho peso en contracción máxima, empiezan a fallar y se producen temblores. Y eso que la acetilcolina se genera muy rápido.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## atracurio (3 Dic 2016)

Ojo que no estoy diciendo que dormir sea un proceso pasivo. Más bien parece todo lo contrario. Algunas areas tienen mucha actividad durante el sueño y hay zonas reguladoras del ciclo vigilia-sueño.



Enviado desde mTalk

---------- Post added 03-dic-2016 at 19:25 ----------




ACORAZADO_YAMATO dijo:


> ¿Y escuchar repetidas veces un mismo fragmento de una composición musical?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias.





No creo que ese sea el mecanismo. Pero cierto tipo de sonidos son más propensos a inducir el sueño. 



El ruido blanco, si no es muy fuerte, ayuda bastante.





Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Dic 2016)

Me gustaría preguntarle, con toda la seriedad que el tema permite, sobre la conveniencia de la pajuela antes de dormir.

Por un lado es relajante, pero por el otro te dispara la temperatura corporal...

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Hereje1972 (3 Dic 2016)

Porque no pedo acceder a 1 página?


----------



## Debunker (4 Dic 2016)

Hola AYN RANDiano, gracias por toda esta información, no conocía el hilo, lo acabo de descubrir y no lo he leído todo, por eso te pregunto, quizás ya lo hayas contestado.

Se trata de la apnea del sueño, algo que acabo de descubrir y que en caso de ser severa nos puede conducir a la muerte.

hace solo un mes a un familiar muy allegado, le han diagnosticado cáncer de pulmón afortunadamente es operable y en eso está. 

Uno de los síntomas más recurrente que tenía, aparte de ronquidos espectaculares, era la dificultad de respirar cuando intentaba volver a dormir, despertaba, iba al aseo y cuando volvía a la cama no podía conciliar el sueño porque apenas se dormía le faltaba el aíre, hace poco llegó al extremo de al despertarse después de 3-4 horas de sueño levantarse y al cabo de dos horas volver a la cama para de nuevo conciliar el sueño.

A través de esto, nos enteramos que la apnea del sueño la trataban los oncólogos de pulmón y que una apnea del sueño severa puede producir la muerte. Al hilo de esa información me encontré casualmente esta noticia,

"A new study from the University of Chicago and University of Barcelona revealed that people who are suffering from intermittent hypoxia or an irregular lack of air caused by sleep apnea are more likely to develop advanced and deadly lung cancer."

ALERT: Sleep Apnea Linked to Increased Risk of Deadly Lung Cancer : News : Nature World News

Al parecer influye no solo en el cáncer de pulmón sino en cualquier tipo de cáncer además de metástasis. 

¿nos puedes informar con más amplitud?

Gracias.


----------



## Leunam (25 Jun 2017)

Buenas, un artículo al respecto:

The Science of Sleep: A Brief Guide on How to Sleep Better Every Night

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (13 Jul 2017)

Buenas, hilo interesante al respecto:

Sueño segmentado, el descanso ancestral: opiniones, experiencias y relatos de hipnofrikis

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-experiencias-y-relatos-de-hipnofrikis.html

"http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/903924-sueno-segmentado-descanso-ancestral-opiniones-experiencias-y-relatos-de-hipnofrikis.html"


----------



## Andrespp (13 Jul 2017)

me apunto al hilo para leerlo cuando tenga tiempo.


----------



## D4sser (13 Jul 2017)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> No sé yo eso de los tapones metidos en los oídos 8 horas diarias...



Llevo 11 años. Sin ningún problema. 

Ten en cuenta que estoy controlado con las revisiones laborales: el conducto auditivo perfecto -sin irritaciones, nivel normal de cera, etc.-, y la audición en mi caso perfecta -y eso que de chaval iba a discotecas y me ponía al lado de los altavozacos-. 

Eso sí, cambio cada 15 días de tapones. Los 3M EAR Classic.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (13 Jul 2017)

Yo estoy tomando ZMA (myprotein) desde hace meses y es la puta caña.Es un compuesto de zinc,magnesio y B6.

Nunca he tenido problemas para dormir,pero ahora es como que la eficiencia del sueño y de la reparacion celular es al 200%.Te despiertas de un salto como si tuvieras la energia de un chaval de 8 años y mas recuperado fisicamente si el dia anterior te has dado una buena paliza.

Eso si,sueño muchisimo y lo recuerdo todo con claridad al despertarme.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (13 Jul 2017)

los ciclos de sueño son de 90 minutos, no es recomendable dormir 8 horas sino 7,5 o 9. De hay viene el motivo que hay gente que con 6 horas(4 ciclos de sueño) te levantas de puta madre y gente que con 8 esta cansada, respetando los ciclos de sueño y no interrumpiendolos se gana en calidad de sueño.


----------



## kemao2 (17 Jul 2017)

Curiosa innovación de Pikolin para dormir mejor haciendo un estudio de como duerme los clientes. EN teoría esa información es para los cliente pero mucho me temo que el fabricante también se va llevar una gran cantidad de información con este colchón inteligente. O igual con esa información obtenida se puede enviar al fabricante y con eso te hacen luego un informe mas completo 


Dormir bien es fundamental para la memoria y no perder facultades cognitivas y todo lo que pueda ayudar a mantener esa buena salud mental esta bien y es un buen paso 




**************

*

Llega el primer colchón inteligente que ayuda a dormir mejor*

*Pikolin ha desarrollado este colchón, 100% español, que analiza el descanso y propone planes y retos de mejora sobre la calidad de sueño de la persona*.


*El colchón SmartP!K analiza el descanso, aparte de proponer planes y retos de mejora sobre la calidad del sueño de la persona. Unas funcionalidades que se obtienen por el sistema de descanso digital integral que se ha creado y que está formado por un colchón y una pulsera inteligente. *


*Ambos incorporan sensores para registrar la información relacionada con el sueño y el descanso de la persona y enviar los datos a una aplicación móvil, que se puede utilizar tanto con dispositivos móviles que funcionen con sistema operativo iOS como con Android*.

Aunque, en la actualidad, en el mercado hay wearables que monitorizan el sueño, el colchón creado por Pikolin, con la colaboración de Geeksme para el desarrollo técnico, va más allá. "Nuestra primera diferencia es el enfoque que es más que tecnológico. Vendemos colchones, no pulseras", según ha explicado César Isac, responsable de Innovación y Desarrollo de Pikolin, a elEconomista.es 

"La pulsera es un extensión del colchón para una buena monitorización. Es un sistema integrado", a través del que un algoritmo interpreta el sueño e identifica las fases "porque se ha diseñado para el sueño", a diferencia de otros wearables que realizan otras funciones o bien se centran en la monitorización del ritmo cardiaco mientras se duerme. 

*Este sistema, aunque también presta atención a las pulsaciones, mide otros parámetros como la temperatura de la habitación, las horas de sueño y tiempo en el que se ha permanecido despierto, entre otros.*

Los resultados ofrecen un "grado de fiabilidad alto, pero no es un dispositivo médico", aunque sus novedosas funcionalidades se validarán con la colaboración de la Asociación Española del Sueño (Asenarco).

Los datos que se ofrecen son fácilmente comprensibles para el usuario. Por ejemplo, el primer resultado ofrece una valoración de 0% al 100% de la calidad del sueño y, a partir de ahí, "se puede entrar en más detalle por la gráfica y la tabla resumen de valores mínimos y máximos en cada fase".

Además, la aplicación tiene tres funciones principales, que se corresponden con 'sueño' para ver cada día las fases del sueño y su calidad, la 'coach' que es como un asistente virtual que ofrece una guía personalizada y propone mejoras para un mayor descanso, y la 'amor', que analiza la actividad sexual de forma divertida. Una información que se puede cruzar con la valoración subjetiva porque "no todo el mundo necesita dormir entre seis y ocho horas para sentirse descansado".

La pulsera es ergonómica, no tiene aristas y es de tacto sedoso "para que sea como un pijama" y se pueda dormir con ella sin problemas. De hecho, no incorpora pantalla ni luces -para no dificultar el sueño-, disponiendo tan solo de unos pilotos con una iluminación suave para indicar, por ejemplo, que se acaba la batería.

En el colchón no se ha descuidado la calidad en pro de la tecnología y se ha continuado aunando diferentes tecnologías propias de la empresa aragonesa como Normablock, Confortcell y Bultex. 

Un desarrollo con el que Pikolin vuelve a situarse en cabeza de la innovación, puesto que es el primer colchón en el mercado español con estas características y el primero a nivel mundial que se va a comercializar con un precio asequible para el consumidor.

Este colchón SmartP!K, en cuya investigación la empresa ha invertido más de un año y alrededor de 3 millones de euros, ya se puede comprar en España y Portugal, aunque se prevé introducirlo en más mercados en un futuro para lo que la app, aparte de en español y portugués, también está disponible en inglés.



Llega el primer colchón inteligente que ayuda a dormir mejor - elEconomista.es



piz


----------



## autsaider (13 Oct 2019)

Lo resubo..............


----------



## _______ (13 Oct 2019)

No se duerme para descansar no.. Por eso cuando me desireto me siento mas descansado

Puto cuñao de mierda


----------



## 365 (13 Oct 2019)

Buen hilo.
He entrado porque he descubierto hace unos dias un truco que me ayuda a dormir profundamente, 4 horas al menos. Años llevaba sin poder dormir bien, del tiron, una noche entera.

Este es el truco, por si le sirve a alguien.






El caso es que aún no lo he comprado, pero me he "fabricado" uno cortando un tubo, para probar el invento antes, a ver si es molesto o no.
Pues no es para nada molesto y eso que es un cacho de tubo pequeño transparente de silicona, el que me llevo insertando en la nariz desde hace unos 10 dias. Te pones el tubito, lo encajas en el tabique que está doblao, taponao, obligandolo a ir al sitio. Acto seguido respiras profundamente -no te crees que pueda pasar tantisimo aire por esa parte de la nariz que nunca dejaba pasar aire- te duermes relajadamente e ya.

Antes cuando iba a entrar en el sueño profundo, cerraba la boca inconscientemente y al no entrar aire suficiente en los pulmones, me despertaba cada noche 1000 veces.
El problema que tengo es que tengo el tabique desviado y por un carril de la nariz no me entra aire apenas.
Respirar bien durmiendo es descansar.

Y muy importante. Mi muger dice que ya no ronco, que antes pegaba unas respiraciones fuertes que asustaban.


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (13 Oct 2019)

365 dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> He entrado porque he descubierto hace unos dias un truco que me ayuda a dormir profundamente, 4 horas al menos. Años llevaba sin poder dormir bien, del tiron, una noche entera.
> 
> Este es el truco, por si le sirve a alguien.
> ...



Como se llama el artilugio, buen hombre?


----------



## Nationwww (13 Oct 2019)

Me encanta el hilo...¡¡me apunto!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Oct 2019)

Fantástico hilo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nationwww (13 Oct 2019)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Como se llama el artilugio, buen hombre?



De nada:

€ 4.25 |8 unids/set silicona antironquido dilatador Nasal alivia el tapón de ronquido ventilación de la nariz Clip protector con 4 tamaños de respiración fácil de dormir ayuda-in Sueño y ronquidos from Belleza y salud on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (13 Oct 2019)

Nationwww dijo:


> De nada:
> 
> € 4.25 |8 unids/set silicona antironquido dilatador Nasal alivia el tapón de ronquido ventilación de la nariz Clip protector con 4 tamaños de respiración fácil de dormir ayuda-in Sueño y ronquidos from Belleza y salud on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



Todavía quedan buenas personas. Gracias!


----------



## 365 (13 Oct 2019)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Como se llama el artilugio, buen hombre?



_Tubillos metidos en las narices para respirar bien._
Jejj.
Yo tambien le doy un thanks y las gracias a la persona que ha puesto el enlace de los chinos.


Juas, son turbo estos respiradores.


----------



## DDT (13 Oct 2019)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Me sumo al interés por la melatonina. Algo leí en su día sobre ella, pero no me gustó nada que por lo visto la segrega naturalmente el cuerpo, y una vez que te acostumbras a metértela en pastillas vas dejando de crear la tuya propia. También dicen que los viejos duermen poco por eso, porque su organismo apenas la produce ya de forma natural.
> 
> ¿Llega un punto en que ya dependas de las pastillas de melatonina para dormir? No mola.
> 
> ...



Dios miooorrr. ¿te estás metiendo tres lexatines y orfidal y te preocupan posibles efectos adversos de la melatonina que es una sustancia natural?
Pues que sepas que al 80% de los viejos los tienen drogados perdidos con el orfidal que sino no duermen, y el lexatin no se atreven a recetárselo por los efectos secundarios que produce.


----------



## sonsol (13 Oct 2019)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola AYN RANDiano, gracias por toda esta información, no conocía el hilo, lo acabo de descubrir y no lo he leído todo, por eso te pregunto, quizás ya lo hayas contestado.
> 
> Se trata de la apnea del sueño, algo que acabo de descubrir y que en caso de ser severa nos puede conducir a la muerte.
> 
> ...



Como la apnea es tratada por oncólogos, la única explicación q verán es la de un cáncer, pero eso no quiere decir q el origen sea un cáncer.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (13 Oct 2019)

DDT dijo:


> Dios miooorrr.



Como digo, lo mío con las benzos va por temporadas. Ahora mismo me tomo medio orfidal y dos lexatines. A ver si me desengancho y tal.

Pero tu cuerpo (que yo sepa) no segrega sustancias como las de esas drojas, la melatonina sí. Por eso la preocupación por metérmela de manera artificial.

Además, si te regula los ritmos circadianos ahora mismo me viene mal, que de vez en cuando me toca currar de noche.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (13 Oct 2019)

365 dijo:


>





Nationwww dijo:


> De nada:
> 
> € 4.25 |8 unids/set silicona antironquido dilatador Nasal alivia el tapón de ronquido ventilación de la nariz Clip protector con 4 tamaños de respiración fácil de dormir ayuda-in Sueño y ronquidos from Belleza y salud on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



¿Pero el aparato ese obra maravillas en cualquier persona o es sólo para peña con las narices atrofiadas?


----------



## DDT (13 Oct 2019)

Uy si, dormir mal es lo peor que hay, es imposible tener una buena vida despierto si se duerme mal o poco. 
Yo creo que dormir profundamente es como "alimentarse energéticamente". Cuando se duerme mal el nivel de energía baja drásticamente y la mente comete numerosos fallos. Hay que intentar dormir como sea, incluso a base de benzos si es necesario, pero luego hay que ir dejándolas poco a poco con sustancias naturales, ejercicio, etc, porque la calidad de sueño que dan los medicamentos es baja, como mucho te va a reponer la energía al 60% no más.


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Oct 2019)

Melatonina Jarrow es tu amiga


----------



## HArtS (14 Oct 2019)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Cómo va eso de la melatonina? Si tan buena y efectiva es y no tiene fectos secundarios, ¿Por qué no se suplementa como quién toma vitamina C tomándola siempre antes de dormir? Pregunto desde la ignorancia.



Porque si tomas melatonina con mucha frecuencia inhibes la producción de melatonina que realiza tu propio organismo. Por eso.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Segismunda (14 Oct 2019)

Yo siempre voy escuchando Toma Pepinazo de Leticia Sabater y canciones así, me aterra la somnolencia.


----------



## pandiella (14 Oct 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> Joder! no había visto este hilo!
> Fantástico!
> Gracias Ayn
> 
> Por cierto, yo suelo ser búho, me cuesta dormir por la noche, y me siento super activo, leo, estudio, escucho música, etc. En cambio me puedo tirar durmiendo hasta las 16.00 o las 17.00, si no tengo nada que hacer, aunque tenga la persiana completamente abierta. No me molesta la luz para dormir.



soy lo mismo. sabe alguien trucos para pasar de buho a alondra


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Oct 2019)

pandiella dijo:


> soy lo mismo. sabe alguien trucos para pasar de buho a alondra



Sí, pero no te lo recomiendo: cambiar de sepso.


----------



## timmons (14 Oct 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Ayn, podrías desarrollar esto un poco? Es un tema que me interesa. Yo además de tener un sueño muy ligero, sufro un acúfeno en el oido izquierdo que me vuelve loco, especialmente a la hora de dormir. Y además muchisimo ruido. Vivo en una zona muy densamente poblada: perros, obras, gritos, musica...
> 
> No tomo ni he tomado pastillas de ningún tipo pero me temo que no me va quedando opción. Tengo todo en mi contra para dormir. Que tienen de demoniaco las benzos? El caso es que conozco mucha gente que los toma y ver lo dependientes que son de que les den sus pastillitas me ha hecho no acercarme a ellas.
> 
> Y por otra parte, que te convence mas del triptofano, la melatonina y la valeriana?



Hombre De Dios venden unas fuentecitas con una pequeña bomba que son mano de santo para lis acufenos. Podrías simularlo con altavoces pero hay que entender un poquillo


----------



## stuka (14 Oct 2019)

_"Yo suelo hacer Katas de Karate. Si ven a alguien hacer Katas en un área de servicio es posible que sea yo _​​_Muy completas para activar todo el organismo._​​_** Cante a voz de grito* canciones que le estimulen. Yo canto desde el "Cara al Sol" o el Himno Anarquista al Himno de la RDA:_​​_DDR Anthem - Auferstanden Aus Ruinen (Lyrics) - YouTube_​​_A ver quién es el guapo que se duerme cantando a voz de grito *Wenn wir brüderlich uns einen, Schlagen wir des Volkes Feind!*. "_​​​​​​​​​​​​​​Eres el bicho más narcisista que he conocido en mi vida.​_

_


----------



## locodelacolina (14 Oct 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Kit de Gestión de sueño para el Automóvil:*
> 
> El conducir somnoliento es muy, muy peligroso.
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos. 

Y sí todo esto falla pues Vladimir.


----------



## Ted Mosby (14 Oct 2019)

Gran post, como siempre 

Yo he dejado de salir de noche y todos los días me levanto a las 6 sin despertador. Duermo 7 horas


----------



## 365 (14 Oct 2019)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Pero el aparato ese obra maravillas en cualquier persona o es sólo para peña con las narices atrofiadas?



Este aparatillo solo sirve para respirar bien, se utiliza tambien para hacer deporte.

Lo que hace es abrir los conductos respiratorios. SI tu problema de insomnio es por mala respiración, en tu caso funcionará. Si tu problema de insomnio es porque no paras de darle vueltas al tarro, no funcionará.


_Y ahora filosofemos, hermanas y hermanos._
Piensa que da lo mismo que le des muchas o pocas vueltas al tarro, eres mortal e ya. Asi que deja de torturarte. Te vas a morir algún dia, si...¿y qué mas da? Ni sabemos porque estamos aqui ni sabemos que pasará despues. 
Tu preocupate en esta vida de llevar siempre encima fuego, un buen filo, algo de abrigo y tabaco, si fumas.
Si puedes follar, folla todo lo que puedas. Si puedes comer todo lo que quieras, no lo hagas, sé frugal. El exceso de comida tambien provoca insomnio.
Estate en paz contigo mismo, pasando de todo y de todos, de lo que digan y de lo que no digan, pero actuando siempre de buena fe. Sé tu y ya está. Dormirás.

Leer esto antes de dormir todas las noches dos veces.


Spoiler: deberes


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Oct 2019)

Qué superficie mínima debe tener un dormitorio para no viciar el aire que respiras de noche incluso teniendo la puerta abierta?


----------



## autsaider (15 Oct 2019)

Agradezco al rand este hilo. Me he comprado unos tapones y unas orejeras. Lo del antifaz me da miedo despertarme y no ver nada.


----------



## autsaider (15 Oct 2019)

Indignado dijo:


> Le invito a que investigue el tema de ruido blanco,rosa o asmr



Ya sé que esto lo escribiste hace años. Pero aún así no puedo evitar preguntarlo:

Cuéntenos un poco.


----------



## autsaider (15 Oct 2019)

¿Como hacéis el ruido blanco? ¿Venden un equipo especial para ello o qué?


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Oct 2019)

Thom son dijo:


> En los climas templados es conveniente dejar ligeramente abierta la ventana incluso en invierno. Hay luego quien necesita imperiosamente rebajar el calor que siente en la cabeza y las almohadas tradicionales no ayudan. Yo me fabriqué una almohada especial (no he visto nada semejante en la red) que absorve calor durante toda la noche y, desde entonces duermo mucho mejor.



En mi opinión es tan malo el calor como el frío a la hora de irse a dormir, pero tal vez los hombres tengáis mayor tolerancia al frío, yo por ejemplo al calorcito de una buena manta o con el fuego encendido tardo nada en quedarme sopa. Diría que con gran diferencia duermo mejor en invierno porque soy capaz de controlar mejor la temperatura de mi entorno.

Me interesa saber como es tu diseño de almohada especial contra el calor.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Oct 2019)

Esta noche dormí con la ventana un pizco abierta y menuda diferencia, lo malo que se filtra algún ruido de más.
Lo que no sé en invierno qué coño haré porque entrará algo de frío.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (16 Oct 2019)

Desde que me descargué de trabajo y reduje mi jornada al venirme a Toledo Norte una de las cosas mas importantes de mi vida es cuidar las horas de sueño, me acuesto tarde leyendo, escucho música relajante, tengo un buen colchón de 1000€, tomo melatonina, uso tapones, desconecto el telefonillo si no espero ningún paquete, para que ningún cartero comercial me moleste, y busco un descanso profundo y reparador y otra cosa igual de importante es no madrugar, despertarme a mi ritmo, sin despertador y poder quedarme en la cama unas horas escuchando podcasts y leyendo las noticias, después ya me levanto y hago mis tareas domésticas o profesionales.

La melatonina la tomo desde 2012, no solo ayuda a tener un sueño mas reparador sino que la vigilia es mas óptima y no dan aletazos de sueño en mitad del día, además es un poderoso rejuvenecedor y antioxidante.


----------



## Satori (16 Oct 2019)

No se si ha dicho antes en el hilo, pero si quereis quitaros unos kg de encima, empezad por dormir bien.


----------



## Don Meliton (16 Oct 2019)

Dormir, en mi modesta opinión y en la de otros muchos expertos, es signo de afeminamiento y degeneración.

Bien es sabido que desde tiempos inmemoriales los hombres de verdad no duermen, sino que caen en un varonil sopor de vez en cuando. Llegado el momento, nada puede imperdir el suenno al hombre de verdad, bombardeos atomicos lo arruyan, las trompetas del apocalipsis le cantan nanas, el sol cegador del polo sur es luz tenue y el duro suelo plumas de pato.

Piensenlo, el hombre ha conquistado imperios, cruzado oceanos y escalado las mas altas cumbres durmiendo sobre montones de paja o directamente sobre la cubierta de una bodega o el duro suelo, en medio de tormentas pavorosas, bajo el ruido de los bombardeos, en el vaiven de las olas del Pacifico, en el verano polar, en el calor del Sahara y el frio de los Andes, entre ratas, en trincheras, camiones, trenes y aeroplanos.

Esos hombres de verdad no necesitaban antifaces ni tapones, pues el suenno es un lujo burgues y su reclamación, vicio de blandos e inmaduros, que reclaman como necesidad para el desempenno de sus banales tareas horas ingentes de suenno en camitas blanditas y sin ruidos.

Si durmieran lo que necesitan y no tomaran el suenno como otro lujo con el que llenar sus insustanciales vidas, se dormirían hasta de pie, sin valerianas ni pollas, en un concierto de los Slayer, como ha hecho el hombre desde tiempos inmemoriales y hasta que esta sociedad acomodada lo ha convertido en el engendro, a mitad de camino entre Pomerania y cotorra gris, en el que parece haberse convertido.

Reflexionen sobre ello


----------



## Don Meliton (16 Oct 2019)

En esto se da un fenómeno similar al que provoca la espeluznante proliferación de alergias, intolerancias y enfermedades contemporáneas. EL MIEDO a enfrentar al propio cuerpo a los avatares para los que fue disennado. Evitar los patógenos, comer probiótico, dormir con tapones, no cometer excesos y hacer yoga para relajarse, que estoy muy estresado, todo eso reduce al nuestros cuerpos a atrofiados mecanismos incapaces de resistir la mas minima agresión.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (16 Oct 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2 como dormir teniendo bebes?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Oct 2019)

He notado que con la ventana cerrada me levanto con dolor de cabeza, incluso dejando la puerta abierta y cuando he dormido con ella entreabierta, aunque sea solo rendijas, entra el aire y duermo mucho mejor.

El problema será en invierno cuando duerma con calefacción que no podré abrir la ventana.

He pensado poner uno de estos en la pared hacia en suelo con el inconveniente del poco ruido, y no sé si sacar o meter aire desde el pasillo o hacia el exterior de la casa (patio) mejor: 







Puesto que el CO2 pesa más que el oxígeno, sería conveniente sacar el CO2 instalándolo en el suelo o a baja altura hacia el exterior.

Qué inconvenientes tiene la idea?


----------



## Martín Marco (17 Oct 2019)

- La melatonina funciona muy bien: tanto, que me sorprende que no tenga efectos secundarios. La valeriana sí que no hace nada, una vez me tomé 20 pastillas (no es una exageración: las conté de 1, 2, 3... hasta 20) y no noté nada. Pero la melatonina es muy efectiva.

- No toméis benzodiazepinas. Fui adicto a ellas, incluso le robaba algunas de ellas a mis familiares, tuve que ir a un psiquiatra privado para que me desenganchara, pues yo era un yonki. De verdad, no vayáis por ahí. En fin, es una historia que contaré en otro hilo.

- Concuerdo con lo de la luz. La persiana de mi habitación no funciona. Y hace tiempo, por motivos labores, tenía que dormir de 3:00 a 11:00, y en efecto: era muy frecuente despertarme por la jodida luz que entraba.

- Tema de ruidos, también concuerdo con AynRandiano2 en que no es cuestión de volumen. Pasan por mi calle coches a toda pastilla, y me la sopla. Están poniendo reaggeton en la verbena del barrio y duermo igual. Pero pasa gente hablando, y entonces me desconcentro y no puedo dormir.

- Cada persona es un mundo pero a mi me ayuda bastante ver cosas de Youtube en el móvil. Entro en la cama sin sueño, pero veo un video de Mundo Desconocido y a los 20 minutos estoy que me caigo. Supongo que la lectura tendrá un efecto similar.

- No he probado la siesta. Ya os comentaré.

PD: ¿Sabéis qué provoca las ojeras?


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2 Que opinas de las siestas que se extienden mas de dos horas por la tarde por ejemplo?


----------



## allseeyingeye (17 Oct 2019)

yo de estudiante me acostumbre a dormir con luz
luego con luz y algo sobre los ojos
tenia que dar la luz, si no, no me entraba sueño xD
muy raro pero le pasa a mas gente no se por que

al final he ido probando con luces tenues

pero lo que le jode a todo el mundo es la luz mañanera que se cuela por la ventana si da al este

tras mucho probar, SI ME VA BIEN los antifaces para dormir

eso SI: CON HUECO PARA LOS OJOS
hay cantidad de modelos y se puede tardar en dar con el MODELO JUSTO que va bien
textura, ajuste y tal
pero como valen baratos: entre 1 leuroyuan y 20 los mas pijos
pues al final aciertas
hoy con tapones y antifaz
mas ventana ligeramente abierta
he conseguido dormir algo mas a pesar del INFERNAL RUIDO de las obras callejeras, reparaciones y no se que mierdas que estaban haciendo en la calle

lo cojonudo es que A LAS 00:00 horas DE LA NOCHE!! , ESTABAN LIANDO ALGUNA CON MAQUINARIA PESADA POR LAS CALLES, COMO TRANSPORTANDO ALGO CON LUCES Y SIRENAS, MONTAND UN CRISTO DE CUIDADO  

es acojonante, cuando no es una cosa es otra

estoy poniendo en mi calendario mas o menos todos los dias que PASA ALGO A LA HORA DE DORMIR QUE TE JODE EL SUEÑO
y cuando lo ves justo FLIPAS
es que es PRACTICAMENTE 3 dias de 7 de la SEMANA

lo que pasa es que SE NOS OLVIDA; por que igual hay SEMANAS O MESES que no pasa nada.... y pensamos que esa es la "Normalidad"
Pero en otras semanas, es raro la semana que no hay ruidos, problemas, obras, timbres, llamadas, cosas raras
aprox 3 dias de 7 MINIMO
lo estoy apuntando en el CALENDARIO del movil y ES ASI



a boleo una de tantas
hay siempre varios modelos, calidad chotuna
pero me conformo con que no tengan nada toxico (aunque a saber) y se puede ir probando varios

en teoria suelen esta hechos del mismo tejido que los sujetadores pa las tetas, asi que a ver si no le han metido mucha mierda toxica xD a las telas y tal ç

€0.86 30% de DESCUENTO|Dormir máscara parche ojo máscara de dormir Manta Modular ajustable 3D transpirable de viaje relajante ayuda para dormir venda de los ojos-in Herramientas de cuidado de la piel para la cara from Belleza y salud on AliExpress - 11.11_Double 11_Singles' Day


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Oct 2019)

Interesante todo esto.

Tengo la sensacion de que la contaminacion acustica es deliberada (ambulancias las 24 horas con la sirena auqnue no sean servicios de urgencias,tolerancia con perros ladrando a todas horas, que los camiones de la basura pasen por la noche, etc...).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, mi problema es el ruido. Siempre hay ruido, a todas horas y lugar. Que se puede hacer, lo mas comodo y rapido, aunque sea caro¿? Los tapones o no encuentro adecuados o no me han servido de muhco


----------



## allseeyingeye (18 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Interesante todo esto.
> 
> Tengo la sensacion de que la contaminacion acustica es deliberada (ambulancias las 24 horas con la sirena auqnue no sean servicios de urgencias,tolerancia con perros ladrando a todas horas, que los camiones de la basura pasen por la noche, etc...).




yo tambien

NO ES NORMAL LO DEL RUIDO EN LAS CIUDADES Y LA CONTAMINACION ACUSTICA

ES QUE PARECE ORGANIZADA EFECTIVAMENTE


----------



## tmoliterno (18 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Por cierto, mi problema es el ruido. Siempre hay ruido, a todas horas y lugar. Que se puede hacer, lo mas comodo y rapido, aunque sea caro¿? Los tapones o no encuentro adecuados o no me han servido de muhco



¿Y cambiarte de domicilio? No sé, yo donde vivo es una zona más o menos civilizada y no creo que sea la única.

Por otra parte, lo de poner dobles ventanas es mano de santo, tanto por el clima como por el ruido. Y es una obra que se amortiza relativamente pronto, se nota enseguida en las facturas del gas y en la salud.


----------



## angek (18 Oct 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo canto desde el "Cara al Sol" o el Himno Anarquista al Himno de la RDA



Aquí me he levantado de la silla y casi me pongo a aplaudir a mi Apple Ibook de 2005 comprado de segunda mano, con rayas en los laterales y con la batería jodida. 

Nota: No es burla.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> ¿Y cambiarte de domicilio? No sé, yo donde vivo es una zona más o menos civilizada y no creo que sea la única.



Nah, en Cloacaluña es follon vayas donde vayas. Tambien donde estoy tengo la suerte de que los vecinos no me molestan, los perros muy rara vez y en cambio, por circunsatnaicias, si hagor ruido tampoco molesto.

Pero tengo esas otras cosas. Cambiarte es arriesgarte a vecinos con fiestas o sudacas, o a saber. Aquí uno no se puede librar

Curiosamente esta niche ha sido enormemente tranquila donde estoy, de las que mas.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (19 Oct 2019)

Muy buen hilo, aunque veo que no se ha hablado lo suficiente de la respiración, que yo creo que es fundamental. Mucha gente tiene algún tipo de apnea y no se dan cuenta. Si te despiertas con la boca seca, si babeas mucho la almohada, si roncas o haces extraños movimientos con la boca al dormir, puedes estar teniendo problemas de respiración durante el sueño. 

Este vídeo resume muy bien la relación entre respiración y sueño. 



Muchas personas respiran por la boca durante el sueño, incluso si durante el día respiran por la nariz con normalidad. La respiración oral es nefasta, no regula la temperatura, la humedad ni la calidad del flujo de aire que llega a los pulmones, afecta negativamente a la flora bacteriana bucal, con efectos nocivos también para todo el aparato digestivo. En los niños además contribuye a un desarrollo deficiente del cráneo, amén de otras consecuencias que se explican en este otro vídeo 



La respiración oral activa el sistema nervioso simpático, y puede generar ansiedad, inquietud y, si se produce durante la noche, dar lugar a un sueño inadecuado. Algunos expertos recomiendan incluso dormir con un esparadrapo en la boca para asegurarse que se respira por la nariz. Yo lo probé en su momento cuando tenía pólipos nasales y de verdad se descansa muchísimo mejor, te despiertas con más energía. En este vídeo lo explican algo más.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Por cierto, mi problema es el ruido. Siempre hay ruido, a todas horas y lugar. Que se puede hacer, lo mas comodo y rapido, aunque sea caro¿? Los tapones o no encuentro adecuados o no me han servido de muhco



A mí lo que me funciona es lo siguiente:

* Combatir a quien hace ruido de la manera que sea. La gentuza sólo entiende el lenguaje de la fuerza y el ojo por ojo.
* Orejeras como los trabajadores de las obras.
* Ruido blanco que enmascara otros ruidos y suaviza la intensidad relativa de los picos de ruidos externos. Me descargué de Youtube muestras de ruidos (blanco, marron, rosa, ...) y probé. En Wikipedia también hay muestras que se pueden poner en bucle.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2019)

qbit dijo:


> A mí lo que me funciona es lo siguiente:
> 
> * Combatir a quien hace ruido de la manera que sea. La gentuza sólo entiende el lenguaje de la fuerza y el ojo por ojo.
> * Orejeras como los trabajadores de las obras.
> * Ruido blanco que enmascara otros ruidos y suaviza la intensidad relativa de los picos de ruidos externos. Me descargué de Youtube muestras de ruidos (blanco, marron, rosa, ...) y probé. En Wikipedia también hay muestras que se pueden poner en bucle.



En el ultimo caso tienes que tener el ordenador encendido 8 horas o así¿?

LO de las orejeras no es incomodo para dormir¿?


----------



## qbit (21 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> En el ultimo caso tienes que tener el ordenador encendido 8 horas o así¿?



Sí. Pero también se puede grabar a un CD y reproducirlo en un equipo de música. Eso ya depende de cada cuál. Hay que probar el tipo de ruido de "color" y la intensidad que mejor enmascara el ruido y con el que uno se acostumbra mejor.



qsrd dijo:


> LO de las orejeras no es incomodo para dormir¿?



Las orejeras nunca las he usado para dormir porque abultan mucho, pero sí alguna vez para descansar un rato en la cama o de día para leer o escribir.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Dic 2019)

En principio si de verdad tienes REM "de más" puede indicar deuda de sueño acumulada.

En la gente "bien dormida" la REM tiene una longitud.

En los experimentos de derivación de sueño los sujetos "caen" en REM de inmediato y se pasan horas ahí, mucho más de lo normal.

Yo tengo una vivofit de Garmin y he observado que -en efecto- cuando tengo deuda de sueño duermo mucho más REM.

"Paga" la deuda y creo que verás normalizarse la duración de tu REM.


----------



## Martín Marco (9 Dic 2019)

Hoy me he despertado sin desearlo a las 5, cuando debería haberme despertado a las 7:30. Dije: "Tengo que dormirme otra vez sí o sí", y me tomé un Diazepam. (Nunca hago esto de normal, ojo).

A veces me despierto a horas indebidas, no sé si porque el cerebro está excesivamente activo, no sé si porque X estímulo externo me despierta, no sé si por algo de la circulación, o por dormir con el móvil a 20 centímetros de la cabeza...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2019)

Tomarse una Benzo para dormir 2 horas es una salvajada.

Yo si me despierto y no puedo dormirme de nuevo me levanto y me pongo a hacer cosas. Duermo luego cuando el sueño me viene naturalmente.


----------



## GOL (11 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tomarse una Benzo para dormir 2 horas es una salvajada.
> 
> Yo si me despierto y no puedo dormirme de nuevo me levanto y me pongo a hacer cosas. Duermo luego cuando el sueño me viene naturalmente.
> [/QUOT
> ...



Es el sueño a la antigua y es muy buena estrategia, seguramente la mejor. Yo por la menos también la uso How Did People Sleep in the Middle Ages?

Lo del sueño es misterioso.
A mi me sirve la imagen del tren cada 90 minutos. Si pasa y lo coges te duermes. Si lo pierdes y no te duermes, toca esperar 90 minutos hasta el siguiente.
Tambien me resulta muy curioso cuando una pareja uno no duerme y a medianoche despierta al otro, entonces el que no duerme es el que se acaba de despertar y el que no dormia se duerme.
O la paralisis del sueño, que parece ser que es una descoordinacion del campo visual con el sentido interoceptivo. Se recomienda hacer taichi para saber donde tienes los pies.


----------



## GOL (11 Dic 2019)

Tampoco hay que descartar las pastillas, sobre todo en personas mayores.


----------



## Maldek (11 Dic 2019)

GOL dijo:


> Tampoco hay que descartar las pastillas, sobre todo en personas mayores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 198784



El orfidal no hace alusión a Morfeo, sino a Orfeo, que según la mitologia griega calmaba a las bestias tocando su lira.

Bastantes me he tomado yo, una vez con un porro me dejo KO durante casi 12 horas.


----------



## eu_ue2 (11 Dic 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Columbiner (11 Dic 2019)

Los vagos cutres y grasientos de los españoles pensando en hacer la siesta, como siempre.


----------



## Grasicida100 (21 May 2020)

*Otros Libros de Interes:*

Dormir (Nick Littlehales)

Como Dormir Bien (Chris Idzikowski)

Sueño Con Dormir (Jose Haba Rubio Y Raphael Heinzer)


El Arte de Dormir y Levantarse (Mateusz Karbowski)

Porque dormimos (Matthew Walker)


----------



## Waterman (30 May 2020)

Yo en el confinamiento con el teletrabajo y los crios de los vecinos en casa todo el dia he tenido que pasar de los tapones de la noche al mp3 con ruido blanco y auriculares in-ear durante el dia. Me aislo bien pero creo que es demasiada caña para el cerebro, llega un momento que pide silencio real, y no lo tengo, y cuando lo tengo no lo disfruto porque no se cuando se va acabar. Mis oidos tambien piden un poco de respiracion supongo.

Al final como opcion alternativa y puntual al ruido blanco he buscado musica relajante a un pulso cercano a 60bps y he hecho un loop con ella de forma que no hay cortes si la pongo en bucle. No es musica que me guste especialmente y la he oido tantas veces que me aburre pero me la puedo poner para dormir que me quedo roque. Pero tampoco creo que sea bueno para la cabeza oir la misma cancion 20000 veces

Habra que pensar seriamente en cambiar de casa, pero dudo que pueda estar tranquilo en ningun piso, quizas con suerte en un ultimo y teniendo suerte con los de abajo. O quizas un duplex, vivir solo arriba y gastar un paston en aire acondicionado en verano


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 May 2020)

Waterman dijo:


> Habra que pensar seriamente en cambiar de casa, pero dudo que pueda estar tranquilo en ningun piso



Considere insonorizar una habitación, estilo estudio de grabación.

Investige qué materiales anecoicos pueden ser baratos.


----------



## Peter Steele (30 May 2020)

Hola, yo sufro de parálisis del sueño, de pesadillas horribles, antes no era a menudo, se espaciaba bastante en el tiempo pero desde el confinamiento ha aumentado la periodicidad, mi problema es que me despierto con un ruido dentro de la cabeza como de máquina con motor acelerando, de lavadora centrifugando, me duele la parte de atrás del cráneo durante dos minutos y se me pasa. 
Pero hace un par de días por primera vez el ruido duró bastante más, y no podía reaccionar o moverme, sólo escuchaba el motor en mi cabeza, como si lo produjese mi cerebro. 
No tengo problemas de salud aunque si sufro stress post traumático diagnosticado y he vivido varios años en la calle que cambiaron mi forma de afrontar el descanso, pero sucedió hace más de 20 años.
Por si alguien más sufre lo del motor y sabe lo que es.
Mi médico de cabecera no le da importancia y dice que se me pasará, pero voy a peor.
Duermo a veces escuchando ambient drone con auriculares aunque ya he dejado de hacerlo por si eso lo acentúa, pero yo siempre he utilizado música para dormir. Sin ello apenas logró conciliar el sueño.
Y luego me duermo de día.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (30 May 2020)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Hola, yo sufro de parálisis del sueño, de pesadillas horribles, antes no era a menudo, se espaciaba bastante en el tiempo pero desde el confinamiento ha aumentado la periodicidad, mi problema es que me despierto con un ruido dentro de la cabeza como de máquina con motor acelerando, de lavadora centrifugando, me duele la parte de atrás del cráneo durante dos minutos y se me pasa.
> Pero hace un par de días por primera vez el ruido duró bastante más, y no podía reaccionar o moverme, sólo escuchaba el motor en mi cabeza, como si lo produjese mi cerebro.
> No tengo problemas de salud aunque si sufro stress post traumático diagnosticado y he vivido varios años en la calle que cambiaron mi forma de afrontar el descanso, pero sucedió hace más de 20 años.
> Por si alguien más sufre lo del motor y sabe lo que es.
> ...




Eso que citas parece ser "Síndrome de la cabeza explosiva". Me ha pasado contadas ocasiones y no suelen ser sueños desagradables. Una vez soñé que había como un tren antiguo del siglo XIX funcionando, y algo pasó porque los operarios ordenaron evacuar la zona y salir por patas, y al huir podía escuchar esa explosión y despertarme. No era una explosión normal, era un poco como un motor acelerando de baja a altas revoluciones y al final revienta. Yo también tengo parálisis del sueño, no suelen ser desagradables, a veces hasta me doy cuenta que estoy durmiendo y me dejo llevar. Lo mejor es dejarse llevar, no oponerse.

Síndrome de la cabeza explosiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Percentil99 (30 May 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## treblinca (30 May 2020)

El que tiene apneas durante el sueño sabe muy bien lo que significa la " calidad" del sueño.
Necesitan la máquina que les manda aire a las vías respiratorias.


----------



## Waterman (30 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Considere insonorizar una habitación, estilo estudio de grabación.
> 
> Investige qué materiales anecoicos pueden ser baratos.



Ya lo he mirado pero eso solo sirve para ruido acustico, el ruido de impacto debe ser imposible insonorizarlo salvo que lo hagas en origen. Es decir, son mis vecinos de arriba los que tendrian que insonorizar su suelo

Otra opcion es contratar un rumano


----------



## la_trotona (30 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tapones oídos + dormir en habitación más silenciosa casa + RUIDO BLANCO (ventilador o archivo sin fin de música monótona)



Y estudiar acciones legales más a medio largo plazo, creo que por el día no se pueden sobrepasar los 60 o 65 decibelios.


----------



## la_trotona (30 May 2020)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con todos los puntos, aunque el 3º me ha descolocado. Creí que, efectivamente, sí que se podía "dormir de más". Cuento mi experiencia...
> 
> 1- La melatonina es jodidamente efectiva, sí. Tanto que me cuesta creer que no tenga efectos secundarios, pero es cierto, no los tiene. No promete "cantidad" de sueño, pero sí dormir en profundidad. De hecho, cuando tomo melatonina sueño de forma tan profunda que me aparecen recuerdos del pasado que yo creía enterrados.
> 
> ...



No estaría mal que diseses más información.


----------



## Largo Caballero (30 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Kit de Gestión de sueño para el Automóvil:*
> 
> El conducir somnoliento es muy, muy peligroso.
> 
> ...



Osea que de vez en cuando te paras en áreas de servicio a hacer Katas de kárate mientras cantas a viva voz el cara al sol.

Si te veo, no dudaré nunca que eres tú. Jaja


----------



## Peter Steele (30 May 2020)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, lo tendré en cuenta!.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 May 2021)

Me meto en la cama y me empieza a entrar frio. Si me tapo me despierto sudando. 

Si no me tapo, me despierto tiritando. 

Odio cuando necesito dormir porque la noche anterior dormi 4 h. Y pues que me esté en la cama 9 h y me levante con dolores de espalda. Cuanto más tiempo paso en la cama más probabikidad tengo de levantarme con dolor de espalda. 

Y eso que tengo un colchon nuevo que compré hace poco.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 May 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me meto en la cama y me empieza a entrar frio. Si me tapo me despierto sudando.
> 
> Si no me tapo, me despierto tiritando.
> 
> ...



Yo duermo en colchones de camping hinchables con un topper visco de 3cms encima de puta madre. 
Lo malo que se condensa humedad sobre todo en invierno en la superficie del colchón.


----------



## Lian (27 May 2021)

Duermo de media unas 7 horas y me levanto bien, no suelo dar vueltas hasta dormirme, según entro en la cama a los 15 minutos ya suelo estar dormido.

Lo importante es terminar el día lo mas cansado posible, nada de siestas, deporte, cenas ligeras y beber mucho agua.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 May 2021)

Lian dijo:


> Duermo de media unas 7 horas y me levanto bien, no suelo dar vueltas hasta dormirme, según entro en la cama a los 15 minutos ya suelo estar dormido.
> 
> Lo importante es terminar el día lo mas cansado posible, nada de siestas, deporte, cenas ligeras y beber mucho agua.



Y rezar antes de acostarse.


----------



## Lian (27 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y rezar antes de acostarse.



Pues va a ser que no... prefiero un buen revolcón.


----------



## Cold (27 May 2021)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Hola, yo sufro de parálisis del sueño, de pesadillas horribles, antes no era a menudo, se espaciaba bastante en el tiempo pero desde el confinamiento ha aumentado la periodicidad, mi problema es que me despierto con un ruido dentro de la cabeza como de máquina con motor acelerando, de lavadora centrifugando, me duele la parte de atrás del cráneo durante dos minutos y se me pasa.
> Pero hace un par de días por primera vez el ruido duró bastante más, y no podía reaccionar o moverme, sólo escuchaba el motor en mi cabeza, como si lo produjese mi cerebro.
> No tengo problemas de salud aunque si sufro stress post traumático diagnosticado y he vivido varios años en la calle que cambiaron mi forma de afrontar el descanso, pero sucedió hace más de 20 años.
> Por si alguien más sufre lo del motor y sabe lo que es.
> ...




Tienes que probar diferentes cosas hasta que algo te funcione un tiempo, cuando te deje de funcionar tienes que volver a probar otro cambio. 

Yo tuve una época de no dormir porque por alguna razón me despertaba sobresaltado y lo solucioné durmiendo a ratos durante el día y pasando la noche despierto, luego tuve otra época de dormir del tirón por las noches pero me despertaba con el corazón sobresaltado por las mañanas, también he pasado épocas de dormir normalmente mis 6 o 7 horas.

Lo de los sueños varía con la vida que llevas si cambias totalmente de forma de vida, de lugar de trabajo etc... hasta de música que escuches, en 6 o 7 meses tus sueños cambian de localizaciones, de actores invitados y tal, solo el pasado más lejano te visita de vez en cuando en forma de paisajes.

Cambia el lugar en el que duermes, vete a otra habitación o duerme en el suelo, la música que escuchas, lo que te entra por los ojos, lo que lees y los horarios en los que duermes, eso en unos pocos meses debería funcionar a mejor o a peor.

Con que lleves un registro del rango de horas a las que te suele pasar, igual es tan simple como estar despierto durante esas horas.

Se puede vivir bien y activo durmiendo 3 o 4 horas, y echando mini siestas de 10 minutos a lo largo del día o de la noche, no todo el mundo tiene los mismos ritmos circadianos.


----------



## qbit (27 May 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me meto en la cama y me empieza a entrar frio. Si me tapo me despierto sudando.
> 
> Si no me tapo, me despierto tiritando.
> 
> ...



Con un colchón nuevo sufrí tortícolis (en el cuello) durante bastantes días hasta que me acostumbré al colchón o viceversa.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 May 2021)

Mis dieces a este hilo


----------



## Cold (28 May 2021)

Yo no se si a alguien le pasa lo mismo que a mi, pero a veces soñar y recordar es un coñazo, es como llevar una doble vida. Sales del sueño yb es como si llevas toda la noche viajando y cuando terminas empieza tu jornada laboral.

Yo recuerdo sueños dentro de sueños es decir recuerdo sueños en algún sueño, a veces puedo elegir dentro del sueño, otras veces si no lo apunto al despertar se pierde al poco tiempo y no recuerdo nada, y por supuesto hay veces que te despiertas sigues con tu vida y ni te acuerdas de nada (es decir es como si no soñases)

Es una cosa curiosa lo de los sueños, tengo unos pocos que recuerdo desde que era pequeño y los puedo contar con los dedos de las manos, los quise interpretar y a lo largo del tiempo se cumplieron en mayor o menor medida. Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que interpretar un sueño es como interpretar lo que es justo, no me extraña que muchas cosas se cumpliesen llegado el momento.

Lo que echo de menos son los sueños que terminan en los que te despiertas ilusionado, bien por lo soñado bien porque hay algo que te ilusiona y estabas deseando que pasara la fase del sueño para seguir con tu vida.

Cosas curiosas que nunca sabré.


----------



## Peter Steele (28 May 2021)

Cold dijo:


> Tienes que probar diferentes cosas hasta que algo te funcione un tiempo, cuando te deje de funcionar tienes que volver a probar otro cambio.
> 
> Yo tuve una época de no dormir porque por alguna razón me despertaba sobresaltado y lo solucioné durmiendo a ratos durante el día y pasando la noche despierto, luego tuve otra época de dormir del tirón por las noches pero me despertaba con el corazón sobresaltado por las mañanas, también he pasado épocas de dormir normalmente mis 6 o 7 horas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias,
la verdad que el ruido mental ha desaparecido y llevo meses bastante bien,
desapareció sólo la verdad porque mi único cambio vital ha sido mejorar la alimentación.
Saludos!.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (28 May 2021)

Muy bueno el hilo.


----------



## Larata (28 May 2021)

Hilo muy interesante. Yo siempre he visto al cerebro humano como el procesador más potente del mundo con la peor refrigeración posible. Si no se apaga periódicamente para que descanse, se quema.


----------



## Waterman (28 May 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Hilo muy interesante. Yo siempre he visto al cerebro humano como el procesador más potente del mundo con la peor refrigeración posible. Si no se apaga periódicamente para que descanse, se quema.



Creo que va mas bien de poner los recuerdos del dia en orden y de limpiar toxinas del propio cerebro.

Respecto a los sueños suelo soñar con ciudades en las que nunca he estado pero siempre son iguales y recurrentes, y con ciudades en las que sí he estado pero en el sueño son distintas a la realidad pero siempre las sueño de igual manera o incluso continuando una trama soñada meses o años atras.


----------



## Larata (28 May 2021)

Waterman dijo:


> Creo que va mas bien de poner los recuerdos del dia en orden y de limpiar toxinas del propio cerebro.
> 
> Respecto a los sueños suelo soñar con ciudades en las que nunca he estado pero siempre son iguales y recurrentes, y con ciudades en las que sí he estado pero en el sueño son distintas a la realidad pero siempre las sueño de igual manera o incluso continuando una trama soñada meses o años atras.



Eso de las toxinas no sé quien puñetas lo dijo, pero el cuerpo está permanentemente eliminando "toxinas", que no lo son, son productos de desecho, gracias al riñón. Las toxinas son otra cosa.


----------



## Visilleras (28 May 2021)

Heinrich dijo:


> Lo de hacer katas de kárate en las estaciones de servicio e ir cantando himnos alemanes a voz en grito mientras conduce no puede ser verdad, es a propósito para dar munición a los cómics.



Probablemente uno de los mejores comentarios que jamás se hayan escrito en este santo foro.

Me duele el escroto de reirme. Mi dies


----------



## autsaider (19 Jul 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 1. No se sabe para qué dormimos.
> 
> No se duerme "para descansar el cerebro".
> 
> ...



¿No se duerme para que el sistema parasimpático se desate al completo?


----------



## Catártico (13 Sep 2022)

Upeo el hilo. 

Le he pedido una pulsera de las que registran el sueño a un familiar y he observado lo siguiente:



Spoiler: Captura












La mayoría de días el sueño profundo dura las 4 primeras horas, después de eso nada. ¿A qué puede deberse eso?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Sep 2022)

Catártico dijo:


> el sueño profundo dura las 4 primeras horas, después de eso nada



Se duerme "mejor" cuánto más cansado se está.

Quizás ya no esté lo suficientemente cansado tras esas 4 horas.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (15 Sep 2022)

*Los cuatro tipos de miedo que hacen que duermas poco*

El *insomnio* es un problema alarmantemente extendido en nuestra sociedad, que impacta de manera grave la calidad de vida de miles de personas. Aunque se trata de una condición compleja y multifactorial, a menudo es sintomático de estados de estrés y ansiedad en la persona que lo padece.
Precisamente, el _coach _del sueño y entrenador mental Juan Ortín Meneses explica, en su libro _Para soñar hay que dormir_, que muchas veces son *nuestros miedos* los que nos impiden conciliar adecuadamente el sueño y perjudican nuestro descanso.
Específicamente, el autor dice que son *cuatro los tipos básicos de miedo* que tienen este efecto negativo en nuestro sueño diario, en función del tipo de personalidad de cada persona.

   
Este es el motivo por el que tienes más ganas de comer cuando duermes poco​*1. El miedo a perder*
Ortín argumenta que el *miedo a perder* es el que mueve a actuar a las personas "de carácter dominante": "La inseguridad y el orgullo se asocian al miedo a perder", dice.
"Las* reacciones psicosomáticas* asociadas al miedo a perder (miedo a perder el territorio, a perder el trabajo, a perder los logros alcanzados, a perder el dinero, a perder la pareja, etc.) provocan alteraciones físicas como un aumento de la frecuencia cardíaca, alteraciones del ritmo respiratorio, redistribución de la circulación (palidez o enrojecimiento de la piel), deseo de agredir, bloqueo de la razón, sensación de presión en el pecho, aumento del tono de voz, tensión muscular, irascibilidad, desasosiego, incomodidad física y estrés entre otras manifestaciones", añade.

*2. El miedo a enfrentar*
Por el contrario, el _coach _defiende que el *miedo a enfrentar *es el propio de "la persona sumisa". Sus manifestaciones psicosomáticas, entonces, incluyen algunas como "rubor, incapacidad de sostener la mirada, sudoración, temblor en la voz, sensación de vacío en el vientre, debilidad general, confusión mental, cansancio, lentitud, pesadez, depresión o incluso deseo de morir".

   
La migraña, la primera causa de discapacidad en adultos menores de 50 años en España​
Siempre según Ortín, este tipo de personas "se despertará en mitad de la noche porque sabe que tiene algo sin resolver", y tiene riesgo de sufrir *enfermedades físicas *como "acné, cáncer, miomatosis uterina, tumores prostáticos, enfermedades autoinmunes, baja función de la hormona del crecimiento, adicciones, alergias, accidentes, miopía, patologías de los senos, etc".

*3. El miedo al abandono*
Continuando en esta línea, el entrenador mental opina que "*el miedo al abandono* es la forma instintiva de responder ante las amenazas del arquetipo de la persona dependiente".
"Sus *reacciones psicosomáticas* son deseo de venganza, llanto, presión en las sienes, opresión en el pecho, inclinación de la posición corporal y abatimiento y falta de ánimo en general", prosigue: "Este tipo de personas podrá desarrollar enfermedades como tumores pancreáticos, cardiopatías, infecciones, gripes, accidentes, inmunodeficiencia, estreñimiento, problemas en las manos, síndrome del túnel carpiano, dolores musculares, anemia, hipermetropía, neumonía, osteoporosis etc.".

   
El motivo psicológico por el que siempre tengo prisa​
*4. El miedo a morir*
Finalmente, Ortín dice que el *cuarto miedo sería el miedo a morir*, "la respuesta instintiva ante las situaciones amenazantes de las personas medrosas o dubitativas", con reacciones psicosomáticas como "vómito, pérdida del apetito, sensación de vacío en el vientre, diarrea, sudor, parálisis y escalofríos, cabello erizado, dificultad para respirar, palidez en el rostro, lagunas mentales, pérdida de la voz, ritmo cardíaco acelerado, desmayo o incapacidad para razonar".
A esto agrega: "Estas personas son *hipocondriacas* y ven conspiraciones por todos lados; creen que los demás les tienen manía y que el mundo es un lugar hostil lleno de peligros que están al acecho".

*Referencias*
Joan Ortín Meneses. _Para soñar hay que dormir_. Alienta editorial (2022). ISBN: 9788413441795.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Estas personas son *hipocondriacas* y ven conspiraciones por todos lados; creen que los demás les tienen manía y que el mundo es un lugar hostil lleno de peligros que están al acecho



Yo creo eso.

Pero como lo acepto sin reservas como _*lo que es*_, duermo muy bien.


----------



## Avioncito (15 Sep 2022)

Tengo unas ganas impresionantes de probar un dia lo del sueño de los militares de USA, que dicen que se pueden quedar dormidos aunque haya bombardeos al lado.


----------

